# Counterfiet SQ D breakers



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/s...rfeit-breakers-15459/?highlight=miami+breaker


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

This is pretty old news, these have been around for a long time and about a dozen dealers have been busted because they do not have the training on how to identify counterfiet breakers.


----------

